# Harry Potter



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I don't know if there are any other threads on this topic, but anyway, I just starting reading the first book in the series, Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone. It's actually a really good story, it keeps you wondering what's going to happen next. I was just wondering if anyone else has read any of the series. If you have please don't tell me how the book ends.


----------



## adenoma (Aug 29, 1999)

Even though I'm what is often tactfully(?) called "a woman of a certain age," I pounced on the Harry Potter series and have read all four books not once but very many times. They are marvelously imaginative, and I haven't yet met anyone of any age who doesn't love them. Can't wait for the fifth book in the series to come out (thus far it's scheduled for June of 2002 and is expected to be titled "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix." Keep reading and enjoy!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have heard great things from my friends about the books and look forward to reading them.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The Harry Potter series is for little kids and big kids too. Guess where I fit in...


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Read the first 2 books... not a bad read... book 2 was darker than book 1.... I'd be cautious with giving these too your kids to read... let them read them, but talk about them as well...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree with ChiliBoy; they are dark. My eight-year-old niece has a 4th grade+ reading level and can read Book 1, but it was too scary for her so she put it away. HP is part of the "good vs. evil" genre with Star Wars and LOTR (Tolkien's Lord of the Rings), so there is wonderfully fertile material for discussion with kids. (Can you guess I'm a reading specialist?!) I also see stimulating theological and philosophical discussions for older readers.

I've read all four, and my take is: Book 1, quite good; Book 2, good, but not great; Book 3, very dark and exciting; Book 4, sophisticated and the best yet! With each new volume Rowling's writing generally improves, IMHO. Her characters also become more complex, too. I'm waiting for Book 5, and also for the film in November. (I'm much more excited about the LOTR film in December, though!)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I loved the Harry Potter books-started the first, then didn't stop until I had read them all. Rowling definately gives a nod to Jane Austen, Tolkein and CS Lewis as well as the Bronte sisters. If these books can stimulate kids to read, then they'll read other important literature and learn to enjoy them too!

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: foodnfoto ]


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I just loooooved all the books(as did my husband)! I do agree the last book is scarier and sad(geez,I cried)but it was so **** good. Can't wait for the movie, the preview looks great.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I only read the first one really amusing. Has anyone seen the movie previews? Looks really well done. The school is so dark and creepy and the staircases...never mind I should talk too much. One thing I know: I'll go see it! it's coming out mid November.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezz,

LOTR on the big screen!!!!!

I can't wait.....
cc


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I bought book 1 to read with my 8 year old son.....thought I would read it first so when I read it out loud I could anticipate better. Well the book was so good the next day I went out and bought the other three I have read them over and over (plus I love fantasy science fiction). My son's attention span is so short that reading these books with him hasn't been successful but he is looking forward to the movie as am I. These books are for all ages, well written, exciting plots, characters people can relate to and look up to.....bravery, courage, fear I loved reading these books 
   and approaching 39 years I don't think they are just for kids


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

My husband and I both devoured the entire series!  I'm ashamed to admit we were thrilled when Amazon sent us not one, but two copies of the fourth book when we had pre-ordered it for release day. We should have sent the second back(we only ordered one) but were fighting over who was going to read it first so we kept the second copy so we both could read right away!  

Nov 16 is a huge red letter date on my husband's calendar -release date of the movie here in the States...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

The first Harry Potter book is a delight. I ordered it for a grandchild but had a ball with it myself. Now he"s 7 and reading it for himself. Doesn't seem to be bothered by the magic and other wierdness. A great Tale.

I went to a boarding school and was delighted by her evocation of the little sillinesses and irritations of boarding-school daily life. It sounded just like mine. Unfortunately, we didn't study much sorcery. Just an occasional cherry bomb down a toilet. 

I've also shared Tolkein and C. S. Lewis' Narnia series with my kids when they were young. I'm looking forward to doing them with the grandchildren, as well as the later Potter books. Keeps you young.

Mike


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Greetings from the other corner of the earth!
I enjoyed Harry Potter's adventures very much!
But they cannot be compared to the world of J.R.R.Tolkien!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome, Athenaeus. I agree whole-heartedly. My opinion is that if we want kids to read Tolkien, we should give them Harry Potter so they can enjoy the genre with books at a younger level. (I find the Trilogy rather sophisticated in vocabulary). By the way, give my regards to the Plaka! I had lots of fun at Fantis some years ago... I've often wondered if it's still there.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

[ September 04, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

[ September 04, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OOPS!!!! I didn't think they were posting, so I clicked and clicked....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Mezzaluna Phantis in Plaka does not exist anymore! 
I hope you didn't judge greek food from Plaka


----------

